# Carta Identita



## snivas (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all,
I heard that we need to have valid house contract to apply for Carta Identita. My house landlord is ready to give "contratto transitario" but she told me that she will not register it with commune. Could anyone suggest the way to get carta identita. I have valid Permesso di soggiorno and Work Contract .

Thanks,
Nivas


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

snivas said:


> Hi all,
> I heard that we need to have valid house contract to apply for Carta Identita. My house landlord is ready to give "contratto transitario" but she told me that she will not register it with commune. Could anyone suggest the way to get carta identita. I have valid Permesso di soggiorno and Work Contract .
> 
> Thanks,
> Nivas


Make an application at the Anagrafia for your Carta di Identita.


----------

